# Cabin Cruiser with a Dentists chair in the Western Islands



## Calsatch (Jul 17, 2008)

A Friend is looking for information (if any) about a cabin cruiser that plied the Scottish Western Islands some 65 years ago, the owner was a dentist and had a chair fitted in the saloon..did dentistry round the islands, Colonsay being one...Long shot I know! Laid up on the Clyde 1966 ish..


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hello Calsatch. I noticed your request on this earlier. Had a quick check in the National Library of Scotland Archives and you are in luck but it will cost unless you can visit Edinburgh. The brief out line can be found in the web site National Library of Scotland click on Moving Image Archive Ref# 6033 ( Dentist's Road to the Isles)
Regards Bill


----------



## Pricillacui (May 7, 2021)

I see you're doing the same thing I'm doing. Last year, my teeth were worrying me. However, let's face it: tooth extraction is prohibitively costly these days. I had the same issue with my teeth almost a year back. As a result, I began my quest for the best service possible. I saw many options, but some of them were either too expensive or too far away. The best choice, though, was The Healthy Smile - Bay Village Dentist -Jeffrey Gross DDS. I read their reviews, which real people wrote. I don't particularly appreciate going to the dentist. Yet nothing but good happened from the moment I stepped into the moment I left. I was now at ease!


----------

